# The Quick and Easy Socionics Personality Test



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

The Peaceful ISFp_Introverted Sensing, Extroverted Ethics_​





*Note the following description may not fit perfectly, however based on your test result, it is still your recommended personality type.*



*ISFps love the goodness of life, nature, and everything beautiful that encompasses the world. Though they can often be construed by others as light-minded, shy and withdrawn introverts, ISFps are bubbling and spewing factories of immense joy; full of charm and complementary measure. They smile for no reason at all, and can naturally brighten anyone’s day. They are the democratic mediators and administrators of all good feelings in the world and where there is a lack, you can bet somewhere an ISFp is making up for it. If any type spells peace, love, and joy ... it is the ISFp! *



*ISFps generally love people, but can feel overwhelmed. While they are introverts, many can maintain a rather large social gathering, causing them to almost appear extroverted; however, they may only find closeness to a few within the gathering, as they are usually quiet and do whatever to avoid the general spotlight. *



*ISFps may approach others, but they can be sporadic; they may sometimes unintentionally give off the impression that they dislike other people. They can be sensitive to people who have strong stares, and may not immediately want the attention of strangers who show friendliness towards them. Sometimes they can be seen observing people for a period of time before deciding if they want to get to know them better. ISFps almost never push friendships, and will not persue any type of relationship with anyone who does not seem readily interested in them. ISFps tend to form close bonds to those who seek to know the real them.*



ISFps do not like to live in environments that encourage regularity or favor certain specific bland color arrangements, as they would rather love to see big bright and radiantly beautiful colors. Even more so if the colors flash, fluctuate, and change, like changing leaves of the fall. They usually possess an immense affinity for pets, and might crowd themselves out of house and home with their animal companions, if that were possible. They love the softness of silk and of cloth, and the things of their surroundings; some may even jokingly be compared to the classical gypsies. 



*The ISFp gets along most favorably **(especially long term) **with The Inventive ENTp.

**COOL STORY BRO. *


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

Your result for *The Quick and Easy Socionics Personality Test* ...​*The Analytical INTj*

_Introverted Logic, Extroverted Intuition_​





*Note the following description may not fit perfectly, however based on your test result, it is still your recommended personality type.



INTjs are intuitive free-thinkers who focus their minds on trends, connections, and explanations; on the why and how things are the way they are, and how and why people behave the way they do. They use such analyses not only for the sake of theorizing as such – although they do enjoy theorizing for its own sake – but mainly with the aim of deciding what to do next; in other words, to establish their strategy. So INTjs are, essentially, analysts and strategists. This means that they look for, and usually find, connections and trends where most other people see none. Therefore they are often seen as visionary, bright, insightful – or, negatively, as paranoid and more concerned with their theories than with facts. The accusation of paranoia stems from their constant “contingency planning” – but it is only that they try to prepare themselves for what may go wrong, not that they necessarily believe that it will go wrong. As for facts vs theory, INTjs do tend to base their analyses and plan their strategies with insufficient facts sometimes – but they also constantly update them with new facts, although they may be extremely reluctant to abandon an already-established theory or strategy and may do so only after the case for that becomes too strong to be ignored. 



That applies only to fields and situations where INTjs are confident of their own competence, and they usually are very aware of which areas they are competent in, and which they aren’t. It is extremely distressing for INTjs to have their competence doubted in a field where they know themselves to be competent – and even more distressing to have their competence proven lacking: few experiences are more humiliating for INTjs. They greatly value the same self-awareness in others; for them, the sin is not ignorance or incompetence as such – nobody can be knowledgeable and competent in everything – but the failure to acknowledge one’s own ignorance and incompetence. In INTjs’ eyes, people who pretend to know what they are talking about, when they clearly do not, lose all credibility, often forever.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
That seems to jive with my personality.*:happy:


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> I love the fact that INFPs are getting ENTP. Hilarious.


Suppose every lazy navel gazing teenager gets ILE.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne (May 13, 2012)

*The Inventive ENTp*

_Extroverted Intuition, Introverted Logic_​






Won't bother with the description as enough people have already gotten it.


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

The Critical INTp Introverted Intuition, Extroverted Logic






 _*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Note the following description may not fit perfectly, however based on your test result, it is still your recommended personality type.[/FONT][/FONT]*_
*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*


*“A red breasted robin in a cage puts all the world in a rage.” Though William Blake may not have been thinking of an INTp as he wrote the line quoted it makes a charming metaphor for this type. Though the INTp may break down intellectual and social barriers odds are he will feel like he never took flight. He is an effective artist of the world, always looking for ways that he might change it to better heed his needs. He is an intellectual dreamer so lost in his own world that when shaken from his mind me may at first appear lost and distant. *


*An eloquent and effective speaker, he can make the most mundane things seem quite amazing with his extravagant verbal skills. The INTp is very often fluent in several languages and may have even made up his own as a child. He is very mathematically inclined due to his ability to understand structure and patterns. The INTp shows an intense interest in religion and is more often than not delving into his studies of Christianity, Judaism, Buddhism, Hinduism, and any other religion ancient or modern that strikes his interest. He shows a mish mash of beliefs and usually does not commit to one religion or the other. *


*Socially he is charming and charismatic. When feeling sociable he will approach others with child like enthusiasm and a sardonic wit. However when not feeling social he is aloof and temperamental. The INTp puts up barriers and will rarely let them down. He is very guarded and worried that people are judging him because he himself is constantly quietly observing humans. The INTp is very skeptical about love, and though he wants more than anything to love, when he does he thinks himself foolish and quickly backs out of the relationship. As a rule he keeps a distance between himself and his friends. One of his biggest fears is to rely on someone emotionally. *



*The INTp gets along most favorably **(especially long term) **with The Lovable ESFp.*


----------



## HAL 9000 (Aug 26, 2012)

The Guardian ESFj_Extroverted Ethics, Introverted Sensing_​








huh.... um.... no.​


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

The Guardian ESFj_Extroverted Ethics, Introverted Sensing_






*Note the following description may not fit perfectly, however based on your test result, it is still your recommended personality type.*



*Lovers of people, children, and all things pleasant, ESFjs thrive within face of the foundation of culture, structure, and organization. As ethical entertainers, many posess talents and abilities delightful to the eye and pleasant to the mind. If one type was to define the true meaning of love and friendship, it would be the ESFj. *



*ESFjs have a strong sense of justice, and may feel frustrated by societies by which place little signifigance in ceremonies, laws, customs, and tradition that has been familiar with them throughout their lives. Even while ESFjs often do not understand their reasoning for follow such stringent customs, they follow regardless. In fact, they tend to not ask very many questions concerning their lifestyle or challenge much are at all. Most are perfectly content living the way they have as long as they have and so long as nothing disturbs their way of life they remain content; so do those around them. *



*An ESFj's social network is usually expansive, including people of all type relations. ESFjs love to be included and accepted by others, and may feel bad if left out of certain social groups. Because of this, they tend to accept the company of almost anyone who expresses interest in them, as they disdain unnecessary rejection and avoidance. Despite of this, ESFjs may find difficulty in maintaining relations with those who lack finer elements, seem grim, cocky, arrogant, egotistical, and mean. For this reason, ESFjs love small talk and could often be seen chattering away with most anyone, though some may seem a little shy. They love honest, optomistic and straightforward people the most, especially people who manifest common elements in character or any other similarities.*



*The ESFj gets along most favorably **(especially long term) **with The Analytical INTj.*


----------



## heaveninawildflower (Feb 5, 2012)

The Imaginative INFp

_Introverted Intuition, Extroverted Ethics_










_Note the following description may not fit perfectly, however based on your test result, it is still your recommended personality type._

If the INFp had a theme song, it would go thusly: 


“I go – but where, o gods 
since for his torment and my pleas 
Heaven offers no pity? 


You who speak to my heart, 
Guide my steps, dear love; 
Ease that uncertainty,
That urges me to doubt.” 


- LORENZO DA PONTE (1749-1838) 


The INFp is perpetually caught within that “pondering repose of If” that Herman Melville wrote of in Moby-Dick. He is forever in doubt. He never truly feels at ease with the ways of this world, its people and its circumstances. It is not that he does not understand things – but that he doubts his own understanding. In fact, he is capable of an understanding on a far more visceral level than his peers are. He “feels” that he has understood something rather than “knows” that this is the case. True understanding for an INFp is forever linked with the word “revelation.” He will never claim to have deduced an understanding, but will instead say that the truth was “revealed” to him. 

INFps are distinguished by their sense of humor. Their humor is spontaneous, cutely ironic, and oftentimes rather random. They may put on a faзade of being under the influence of any number of substances, and as a result may appear childish, out-of-touch, and spacey. This is actually a defense mechanism to distance themselves from a contrived existence. When acting like this, they are most likely thinking: “You people take yourselves way too seriously.” They may seem estranged from reality, but they in fact dwell on a far more significant plane in their own minds. Internally they understand full well the gritty undertones of life, but see the world within the context of an overarching, transcendent framework that liberates him from the trappings of the workaday world. They have their eyes on “bigger issues” at hand. 

At their core, INFps cannot bear being disliked – they would rather die beloved than live despised. In social situations, they tend to take on the role of a pacifist – averting conflict, to the point of putting themselves in the middle of an argument. They rarely like taking sides unless they truly believe they are acting nobly. They want to be thought of as wise beyond their years (and they often are), sometimes taking on the role of a learned sage come down from the mountaintop after having spent fifty years observing the ways of his fellow men. They can become great at debate if the topic is one they care about, but will often turn to impressive and pensive rhetoric as opposed to solid factual evidence when making their case.

The INFp gets along most favorably (especially long term) with The Playful ESTp.
*
*


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

*The Effervescent ENFp*

_Extroverted Intuition, Introverted Ethics_






_*Note the following description may not fit perfectly, however based on your test result, it is still your recommended personality type.*_



*Never ask an ENFp to describe him or herself. Do you have a couple of days? What you will end up with is a vast collection of interesting contradictions. Why is that? It is because of the particular nature of this creative, unusual person. *


*ENFps greet the world expectantly. Outwardly to others an ENFp may seem like a happy chappy. They are easy going, easily pleased and interested in everything around them; especially people. ENFps love people and will often bend to the needs and desires of others without asking much in return. They really enjoy listening to others, and to move the conversation along they can be quite revealing of their own experiences to get the other person to open up. It seems as if they give themselves away completely, but this is not quite true. The ENFp has dimensions to him or herself that are never revealed to anyone except for a very close and trusted companion. If such a companion is not found then they will feel lonely even though surrounded by good company. *


*Don’t be fooled entirely by an ENFp’s interest in you, though. ENFps are genuinely interested in people, but are also very interested in patterns of social behavior. ENFps are a social scientist. They don’t need formulas and charts to be keep track of their findings. Information on the motivations and needs of people are constantly being added to the interior laboratory of ideas. ENFps will often uses themselves as a crucible to determine the value and weight of others inner world. They will subtly test their subjects with questions and actions designed almost subconsciously to provoke a response. The split nature of the ENFp is to be involved and at the same time uninvolved, observing their ‘subject’ not unlike protozoa under a microscope.*


*The ENFp gets along most favorably **(especially long term) **with The Enigmatic ISTp.


*Hmm...interesting...


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

*I hate you all.*

Your result for *The Quick and Easy Socionics Personality Test* ...
The Imaginative INFp Introverted Intuition, Extroverted Ethics






 *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Note the following description may not fit perfectly, however based on your test result, it is still your recommended personality type.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*


*If the INFp had a theme song, it would go thusly: *


“I go – but where, o gods 
since for his torment and my pleas 
Heaven offers no pity? 


You who speak to my heart, 
Guide my steps, dear love; 
Ease that uncertainty,
That urges me to doubt.”


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Jiktin said:


> Your result for *The Quick and Easy Socionics Personality Test* ...
> *The Imaginative INFp*



I got the same result *

*


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

fits pretty well for me



> The Enigmatic ISTp Introverted Sensing, Extroverted Logic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

The Resilient ISTj Introverted Logic, Extroverted Sensing






 *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Note the following description may not fit perfectly, however based on your test result, it is still your recommended personality type.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*


*“People have to be given the freedom to show the heart they possess. I think it’s a leader’s responsibility to provide that type of freedom. And I believe it can be done through relationships and family. Because if a team is a real family, it’s members want to show you their hearts.” ~ Mike Krzyzewski *



Most ISTjs are quickly perceived as quiet, thoughtful and steady when viewed from a distance. They are the “inspectors” in society. Their thought process seems to be slow, through, and meticulous. This is because they do not trust their ability to juggle many things at once, but prefer deep, sequential evaluations. They love clarity and consistency, and often shun unexpected changes or disorganization. They sometimes like to show a dominant appearance; chest out, back stiff, and preferring to look at an angle down on people. They are steady and controlled with their movements. When ISTjs smile, it is usually a small, confident smile, yet not big enough to show off their teeth. 


ISTjs attempt to control themselves and their emotions most of the time. They value being patient, considerate, and objective while dealing with people. This can change, however, when you test their patience too long. They can sometimes be susceptible to sudden changes in attitude, and become overly aggressive. When this happens, they raise their voice, criticizing what they consider to be the “wrongs” done, gesticulating wildly. ISTjs are stalwarts who love power and control, and they like their presence to be known. They can get very upset when they feel like people aren’t paying attention to them while they are speaking. 


ISTjs pay a lot of attention to details while working. They don’t always view everything at the same time, but they try and uncover every stone. They take a clear, narrow view at one particular fact, then dig through, meticulously and analytically, to slowly reveal and see the whole picture; not vaguely and intuitively, but clearly and confidently. In this respect, they value a certain quality much higher than a lot of quantity. The work that ISTjs do they do with effort and dedication. Everything, including their free time, must have a purpose to an ISTj. They are willful, and are usually good at getting the work done that is required. 



The ISTj gets along most favorably with *(especially long term)* *The Sacrificial ENFj*.

Headdesk. That's what you get for short questionnaires.


----------



## Aenima__ (Jun 22, 2011)

Your result for *The Quick and Easy Socionics Personality Test* ...​The Empathetic INFj_Introverted Ethics, Extroverted Intuition_​





*Note the following description may not fit perfectly, however based on your test result, it is still your recommended personality type.*



*Often believed to be a martyr for the sake of their own attitudes, INFjs are actually highly sensitive, neurotic slave of their own skills. Since they have awareness of the many meanings behind the various gestures, words, and breaths, the INFj has no difficulty in understanding the moods of people and the situations they are in; they can discern and dissect the motives of any viewpoint, even independently of principle. *


*Despite her shyness, she carefully word her sentences in a way in which she can answer with the most effectiveness and in a way that appeals to the expectations of others. However, she remains closed and distant to the world; only after she has made sure of her surroundings will she seek to open herself to any experiences remotely resembling extroversion. *


*INFjs are voracious gatherers of knowledge, especially topics concerning human nature; they can find interest on almost any topic and develop original, ethical, and sometimes extravagant opinions of their surrounding. *


*INFjs have difficulty refusing the needs and demands of others, and usually comply without taking much thought to their own needs. However, they may bottle up those emotions until some breaking point, where an INFj may flee from a pressuring situation leaving others bewildered. They have difficulty breaking unwanted relations, and may comply with the desires of those by which they have no personal interest; over people may not be truly made aware to their feelings in result.*



*The INFj gets along most favorably (especially long term) with The Directive ESTj.*


----------

